# 55 corvette front rack?



## spoker (Jun 11, 2021)

does this front rack look like it has the long rear bracket like a 55 corvette?thanks,waiting for the serial number,early seat post decal,but the handle bars and seat look 56


----------



## spoker (Jun 11, 2021)

serial number l81423,could be 54 or 56


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 11, 2021)

I don't know about the rack, but those aren't '55 bars. Grips on mine are practically parallel. For what it's worth, they feel terrible. Switching to '67 Collegiate bars really helped for me.


----------



## spoker (Jun 11, 2021)

yes,the bars look like 56,the seat could have been changed out oner the years,cant get the rear hub numbers which would clear things up more


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 11, 2021)

Looks like a 55 rack to me with the tongs going down the sides of the fenders.


----------

